

Ask HN: How many of you have a Living Will? - eeagerdeveloper

Do many people even know what a Living Will is verses a Last Will? If you do have one, where did you get it?<p>I've created a free document if you would like to create one.<p>http://thewillcreator.com/free-living-will-forms/
======
eeagerdeveloper
Here is a clickable link: <http://thewillcreator.com/free-living-will-forms/>

------
frossie
I got one, it's a popular add-on to last will packages from document mills
like <http://legalzoom.com>

Where I am, the local hospital asks for a living will before any kind of
surgical procedure (as well admissions that could turn into one, eg.
childbirth), so I am guessing quite a few people have them.

I don't know whether this is typical or just local practice.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Does your local hospital provide you a Living Will form?

